

Posterous (YC S08) 2.0 Is A Group Sharing App With A Website Attached - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/02/posterous-2-0/

======
zach
I presume this is a well-deserved "Hey! We're a group sharing app too!" in
light of the Beluga acquisition. Frid.ge should be rebounding off this shot in
the press as well.

If I was Twitter, private-group functionality would be way, way up on my
whiteboard, with a double circle and maybe even a bendy arrow.

------
rokhayakebe
I repeat: _I think this company will completely pivot and focus on groups_

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2232628>

